# Nvidia Grafikkarte - spielt die Marke eine Rolle?



## BlunzVonSepp (21. März 2016)

Servus mitnand!

Ich bin am Überlegen mir ein Graka Upgrade zu gönnen. Derzeit fahre ich mit einer Gtx 570 von PNY- und mit tränen in den Augen kann ich berichten, dass sie mir tapfer zur Seite stand (steht). 
Aber ich merke dass -sie vom Sozialstaat verwöhnt, jetzt nach einigen Arbeitsjahren in den Ruhestand möchte. Demnach liebäugle ich mit einem neuen Arbeitstier und eine 970er soll es werden. Jetzt sehe ich da Preisangaben von 300 - 4xx€ - je nach Marke. Vom Inhalt her scheinen sie im Prinzip alle das selbe zu leisten. 
Da ich aber gewissenhafter Freizeitzocker bin, der lieber nachhaltig investiert anstatt kurz mal eine billige Arbeitskraft auszubeuten, wollte ich in Erfahrung bringen ob die Marke (Asus, Zotac, PNY, MSI und was weiß ich was es da gibt) wirklich einen großen Unterschied macht.

Liebe Grüße
          Blunz Von Sepp


----------



## Alisis1990 (22. März 2016)

Jop da gibt's Unterschiede.
Vor allem im Bereich der Kühlung, Lautheit und der Übertaktung. Die Karten wurden ja mit Kühllösungen der Hersteller ausgestattet, die können laut und ineffizient oder leise und effizient sein. 

Abgesehen davon übertakten die Hersteller die Karten meistens. Somit kann dann eine gtx 970 von Hersteller A schneller als ne gtx 980 im Referenz Design von Nvidia sein.

Aber teurer ist nicht gleich besser. Ich hatte schonmal mit der gtx 970 von MSI grliebäugelt. Leise und doch eine der schnelleren. Die ASUS STRIX ist aber genauso gut wie die von MSI. Ich persönlich finde die 2 am sympathischsten .

Aber Google wirft da auch sehr viele Ergebnisse wenn du nach den unterschiedlichen Karten suchst. Es gibt da Dutzende vergleichstest.

LG


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2016)

BlunzVonSepp schrieb:


> Servus mitnand!
> 
> Ich bin am Überlegen mir ein Graka Upgrade zu gönnen. Derzeit fahre ich mit einer Gtx 570 von PNY- und mit tränen in den Augen kann ich berichten, dass sie mir tapfer zur Seite stand (steht).
> Aber ich merke dass -sie vom Sozialstaat verwöhnt, jetzt nach einigen Arbeitsjahren in den Ruhestand möchte. Demnach liebäugle ich mit einem neuen Arbeitstier und eine 970er soll es werden. Jetzt sehe ich da Preisangaben von 300 - 4xx€ - je nach Marke. Vom Inhalt her scheinen sie im Prinzip alle das selbe zu leisten.
> ...


Technisch sind die Karten aller Hersteller eigentlich identisch, Overclocked-Versionen mal ausgeklammert.
Höchstens in der Kühlertechnik. Betriebslautstärke und Design/Größe kann es Abweichungen geben. Ich würde da einfach mal einzelne Graka-Tests durchforsten und dann überlegen welcher Preis bzw. welche Leistung für dich am überzeugensten ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. März 2016)

Servus! 

Grundsätzlich, aber ich würde Dir aktuell nicht mehr zum Kauf einer 970 raten. Die Karte ist sehr gut, keine Frage - ich habe selbst eine, aber da ist immer noch die Sache mit den verkrüppelten 4GB VRAM PLUS der Umstand, dass in wenigen Monaten die Nachfolgergeneration erhältlich sein wird. 

Ergo würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle noch ein wenig gedulden, bis ich meine Karte in Rente schicke und abwarten, ob ich nicht in absehbarer Zeit eine Karte mit *echten 6GB bzw. gar 8GB VRAM für das gleiche Geld (+/-) erhalte. 

Was die Boardpartner angeht, ich persönlich schwöre seit vielen Jahren auf ASUS, bin aber aktuell bei MSI gelandet (und bin sehr zufrieden). Ich denke aber, die anderen Hersteller nehmen sich da nichts - insofern ist das in erster Linie Geschmackssache.


----------



## Herbboy (22. März 2016)

Ich stimme Spassbremse zu: wenn du SO lange mit der inzwischen ollen 570 ausgehalten hast, dann warte noch auf die kommenden Karten, das hältst du dann auch noch aus    Oder aber nimm eine R9 390, die hat 8GB RAM, verbraucht aber merkbar mehr Strom als die GTX 970.


----------



## BlunzVonSepp (29. März 2016)

Danke vielmals für Eure Antworten  
Dann stell ich gleich mal frech die Frage wann denn ungefähr mit den neuen Karten zu rechnen ist?  
Und wenn ich hier schon einmal die Spezialisten am Werk hab- Ich krebse mit einer Intel i5 3550 @3,3ghz herum. Problem hierbei ist, dass die modernen cpus nicht mehr für meinen Sockel geeignet sind - was dann mit neuem Mainboard mein geplantes Budget sprengen würd.
 So beim umschauen hab ich aber (in der Preisklasse) auf dem ersten Blick nichts gesehen, was mir da einen Grund geben würde die cpu upzugraden. Versteht mich da bitte nicht falsch - ich bin in meiner "Bewertung" von solchen Dingern noch auf stand von der Schulzeit wo wir im kreis gesessen sind und gestaunt haben dass da ein 400Mhz Prozessor von Intel rauskommt - dementsprechend bin ich auf dem Stand dass ich nur auf die Ghz achte ^^ (nennt mich altmodisch)


----------



## svd (29. März 2016)

Keine Angst, der Core-i5-3550 ist noch lange gut genug. Schau einfach, dass die Grafikkarten, zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes, etwa 250-300€ "wert sind" (nicht notwendigerweise "kosten"  ).
Falls du mal bemerkst: "Oha, ich hab von der neuen Grafikkarte aber viel höhere Leistung erwartet, als mit der Alten..." Dann weißt du, dass dein Prozessor bremst.

Persönlich glaube ich, dass, mit einer Intel-CPU ab *bridge, erst physikalische Sechs- oder Achtkerner für den Massenmarkt, evtl. sogar mit zusätzlichem Hyper-Threading, interessant werden.
(Das dürfte so ab Cannonlake sein.)

Die Gerüchteküche spricht von einer Vorstellung der neuen Nvidia-Generation im April, mit einer Verfügbarkeit ab Juni. 
Zudem soll, neuesten Gerüchten nach, Pascal "nur" ein verbesserter Maxwell sein. Mal schauen, vlt. wird PvP (Pascal vs. Polaris) endlich wieder spannend.


----------

